# Wendy's Dave Thomas dies...



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Quite a bummer, I always enjoyed watching his commericals. Now I have a taste for a Frosty or something...

Click here for full story


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I heard this last night too. I thought it was sad. I enjoyed his commercials - and the shows that showed just how bad he was at saying his lines. He had a sense of humor about himself.

Also, I always thought that Wendy's was pretty innovative for a fast food restaurant. Salads, Potatoes, low-fat choices and pretty good chili!

Farewell, Dave.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I heard yesterday on the morning news. I was saddened, because in a way Dave Thomas was one of my heroes in the restaurant world. I thought it was really fitting what one of the Wendy's locations did here, on their Marquis, they put up this sign : Our Friend, Our Founder, we Love you Dave !.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll try to not feel sorry for myself here. That makes 2 of my inspirations that have passed. Jean Louis Palladin and now Big Dave. If you ever have a chance to read about him or see his story on Biography I urge you to do so. Putting aside food for a second his story is inspirational in so far as his business accumen and drive and dedication. Anyone here who owns a business could really learn a good lesson from Dave.
Bless you Dave for all you've done for business and bringing focus onto orpahns, thanks for everything.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Was anyone else as bummed out as I was? No, really... For some reason I took this like a major movie star or worse, a _major food personality_ had died!

I got so incredibly moved, I e-mailed Wendy's. Not easy, as their home page did not have an e-mail addy. I called the number and got one from a very nice representative. I then sent this message:

_I can't tell you how it broke my heart to hear of Dave Thomas' passing. Even though he represented a huge company, he seemed very down to earth - like someone who could have lived next door.

When I told my daughter that he passed, she exclaimed, "Nobody ever gave him his lunch!" She was referring to the ads where he's racing a car and the other drivers are eating his lunch. I told her "Dave Thomas was a good man who did a lot for adopted people and others. I'm sure he will go straight to heaven where he will be served his lunch."_

_Again, our condolences to the Wendy's family, both blood and corporate._

_Sincerely..._

She replied as follows:

_Thank you very much for your letter. It is consumers such as you whom Mr. Thomas loved to serve. I have forwarded your letter to the Thomas family, whom all are very grateful. Again, we all appreciate your sympathies and value you as customers. Take care._

I know we only see what ad agencies _want_ us to see...But in my gut, I think he really _was_a nice guy.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

How beautifully written, Chiffonade. Thank you so much for sharing this. From everything I've ever heard, I agree with you. I think he was probably a really nice person.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Mentioned on the NBC nightly news- Wendy's Restaurants were at double the usual sales last week. They attributed it to the outpouring of sympathy to the death of Dave Thomas.
He did what he loved and we loved what he did. He is off to market in a better place, and we are left with the question still-"Wheres the Beef?"


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

That was really nice Chiffonade !!. One thing I'll always remember, from watching his biography, was his motto that food has to consistently taste good from the first bite right thru to the last bite.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Like I said I would urge you to read his book. It's a great story on a self made man. He is a real person, with the same foibles as the rest of us. But he had a big heart and a warm smile.
It won't be quite the same without him either. Is that the measure of a person after they're gone? The feelings that come out. If so, he measured up grandly.


----------

